# RAW Scheme with Council



## shootingstar (15 Aug 2009)

Can anyone tell me how this works. So far, I know that they become the tenant to the landlord & they put tenants into your house. Therefor guaranteeing your rent each month. 

Can anyone add to this? 

If ye can remember a while back I rented a property & had a bad experience. Im now preparing to rent out my property again & I definitely want to do things 'right' this time around. I have someone whos ready to move in & shes told me about this scheme that the council are doing. She says she on the housing list so she & I would benefit from this scheme.

I'll be putting a call into the town hall monday morning AM but would like to get bit more info over the weekend? 

Thanks all

Shootingstar


----------



## helllohello (15 Aug 2009)

Citizens information has the following on their website.

"If you are getting Rent Supplement for more than 18 months and you are in need long-term housing, you may be eligible for the Rental Accommodation Scheme (RAS). The scheme is run by local authorities (all local authorities should have implemented the scheme by the end of 2005). The local authority will make the final decision regarding who is eligible under the scheme. 
Under the scheme local authorities draw up contracts with landlords to provide housing for people with a long-term housing need for an agreed term. The local authority pays the rent directly to the landlord (you may continue to contribute to your rents but you pay this contribution to your local authority not to your landlord). 
The key elements of the scheme are: 
• Local authorities will pay the full rent to the landlord on behalf of the tenant 
• Landlords must register tenancies with the Private Residential Tenancies Board (PRTB) and the tenancies are governed by the Residential Tenancies Act 2004 (pdf).
• The property must meet minimum standards for private rental accommodation. 
• Deposits are *not* required since the local authority has entered into a contract with the landlord. 
The Department of the Environment, Heritage and Local Government has published two explanatory leaflets; a leaflet on the Rental Accommodation Scheme for tenants (pdf) and a leaflet on the Rental Accommodation Scheme for landlords (pdf). A general overview of the Rental Accommodation Scheme (pdf) is also available. 

*Where to apply *

Apply to your local authority. 
*Last Updated: *29/9/2008
*Subject Terms:* local authority housing, rented accommodation  "


----------



## shootingstar (15 Aug 2009)

thank you, this is fantastic. 
So, what if the tenant doesnt meet the criteria for RAS can they simply use RA from SW, am I right? I do know she's in receipt of RA at present. 

Unsure as to why there is no deposit required. I would have though this would be standard practice for any rental property? 

Erm... also im on SW myself. Will renting out my property affect this? Thats one thing I only thought of last night


----------



## Gloriosa (17 Aug 2009)

I believe person (tenant) has to be in receipt of RA for 18 months before they will be considered eligible to become a tenant under RAS and have property secured for them under RAS, so don't think your local county council will approve your current tenant on that basis

also, if the development/estate you currently own in is open to Social Housing/Affordable Housing rules (you know that 25% of total development has to be put aside for social/affordable housing rule) and its maxed out at 25% already, your property won't be approved for RAS, your local council can only confirm that after you have submitted your form

my understanding is that you only receive 11 months rent out of 12 (one month used as management fee by the local council so to speak) but you are guaranteed the 11 months for the next 4 years

I filled in one about 3 weeks ago for Dublin City Council (Dublin 10 area), was responded to within 10 days but advised I didn't meet criteria on the 25% social/affordable housing rule


----------



## Trustmeh (17 Aug 2009)

Gloriosa said:


> my understanding is that you only receive 11 months rent out of 12 (one month used as management fee by the local council so to speak) but you are guaranteed the 11 months for the next 4 years



This is incorrect. The amounts given for RAS to the tenant are different in different areas. The amount may be less (or even more) than the amount the landlord has come to expect from the open rental market. You will get 12 months of payments - not 11. There is no management fee.


----------



## shootingstar (23 Aug 2009)

This is good news. Better 12 than 11... 

My house is detached in a village. so the 25% affordable scheme shouldn't really effect me, I dont think. Tenant is picking up form this week so we'll take it from there I suppose. SW are going to be paying her RA in the meantime. 

Again, though can anyone answer if my own SW will be affected?


----------



## Bronte (24 Aug 2009)

shootingstar said:


> Erm... also im on SW myself. Will renting out my property affect this? Thats one thing I only thought of last night


 
Of course any property you own other than your home will be counted as means to decrease your SW.  There is a way of calculating this, I guess it's somewhere on the SW website.


----------

